# Suche Software für Modellbau



## nutron (17. Oktober 2004)

Hy,
wie oben beschrieben suche ich eine Software mit der ich solche Modellvorlagen wie hier auf der page zusehen sind zeichnen kann.
Kennt ihr ja sicher alle, ein DIN A3 Blatt auf dem ein komplettes Gebäude auszuscheiden ist um es anschliessend zusammen zukleben.

http://www.moduni.de/index.php/cPath/10000000_10100000

Viellecht hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit, ist dringend also wenn ihr was dazu wisst bitte schnell zurückschreiben

Thx


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2004)

Also normalerweise würde man sowas in einem Grafikprogramm oder Layoutprogramm (dies eigntlich weniger) umsetzen. Dss Gebäude mußt du ja eh von Handzeichnen oder in einem 3D-programm in verschiedenen Seiten Rendern und dann in Frehand und Konsorten mit den Klebeflächen versehen.

Gruß


----------



## nutron (25. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, hab mir sowas gedacht, danke für die Bestätigung


----------

